# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  "ՍԹԱՐ" ֆուտբոլի առաջնության 10 լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներ

## Վարդանանք

Եկեք քննարկենք, թե ով է այս մրցաշրջանի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը:

http://footlife.am/index.php?name=pages&op=view&id=168

----------

